# Larry Tatum's Private Dojo



## HKphooey (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone check out Master Tatum's new website offering; Larry Tatum's Private Dojo?

http://www.ltatum.com/

Amazing what the internet continues to give us.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea between this and the porn sites we are all doing great!!!!!!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 30, 2008)

I had not seen that site before
thanks for the link


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting idea.  I've discussed doing similar with a few of my clients. Fromm the glance I took, Larry's looks pretty slick.


----------



## silvestre (Dec 1, 2008)

hi

master L.TATUM is great


----------



## Tames D (Dec 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yea between this and the porn sites we are all doing great!!!!!!


We can access porn on our computers?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Larry is a good guy and has alot to offer on his new site.


----------

